# Praga de inseto não identificavel



## cepp1 (6 Set 2020 às 22:04)

Olá a todos, venho aqui desesperado por ajuda
 Desde a semana para cá o meu terraço foi invadido por umas milimétricas criaturas, não maiores que uma formiga, que regra geral andam mas tb sabem saltar (não me parece pulgas) e com umas anteninhas
 Alguem tem noção do que possa ser e como acabar, mate às que matar vem sempre mais


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2020 às 23:59)

cepp1 disse:


> Olá a todos, venho aqui desesperado por ajuda
> Desde a semana para cá o meu terraço foi invadido por umas milimétricas criaturas, não maiores que uma formiga, que regra geral andam mas tb sabem saltar (não me parece pulgas) e com umas anteninhas
> Alguem tem noção do que possa ser e como acabar, mate às que matar vem sempre mais


Só com fotos é que alguém te pode ajudar.


----------



## cepp1 (7 Set 2020 às 00:07)

1337 disse:


> Só com fotos é que alguém te pode ajudar.


Irei tentar é que são tão pequenos


----------



## bluejay (8 Set 2020 às 14:41)

Serão colêmbolos? Se sim, são inofensivos.


----------



## belem (8 Set 2020 às 14:46)

bluejay disse:


> Serão colêmbolos? Se sim, são inofensivos.



Aqui em Carcavelos, por vezes costumam de aparecer no terraço e correspondem em vários aspetos às descrições do Cepp1.
Posso confirmar também que são completamente inofensivos.


----------

